# supercharging my pathfinder ****PICS*****



## 94finderXE (Dec 9, 2006)

okay not yet, but i would like to do this

thinking of putting in a 3.3litre nissan xterra with the charger. 

what are my other options.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

c'mon now. if you wanted to post pics of your ride, you could have posted them in the members rides section like im about to do for you.


----------



## 94finderXE (Dec 9, 2006)

i have a question about supercharging my motor or putting in a supercharged xterra motor.
not trying to whore pics...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh really? is that why your truck pics are in a couple different threads where you asked about different things?
lol, its okay to love your truck, but dont lure people in with a question only to say youre thinking about doing something and then only showing pics of your truck...
btw, i (in your name) started a thread in members rides just for your truck.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

lol.. but i have the same problem, my pathfinder needs power and i would like boost. has anyone been successful in a motor swap or big boost?


----------



## 2milehi (Mar 4, 2008)

With the hood so close to the engine, you will have to cut a hole in it to clear the factory supercharger.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

NO WAY! I never would have guessed...... but seriously now, i don't mind a hole but i'd rather a turbo or two. This thread is almost pointless but i found asleep's comment funny and it deserved to be read again. - "i (in your name) started a thread in members rides just for your truck."


----------

